
Money and Utopia at the Internet Archive - sohkamyung
https://blog.archive.org/2019/06/11/money-and-utopia-at-the-internet-archive/
======
sohkamyung
The book itself is "Digital Cash: The Unknown History of the Anarchists,
Utopians, and Technologists Who Created Cryptocurrency" [1]

[1]
[https://press.princeton.edu/titles/13537.html](https://press.princeton.edu/titles/13537.html)

